# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Что лучше ?

## koksinator

Недавно наткнулся в сети на http://www.spywarecease.com, как оцените ? Есть ли лидеры среди антируткитов ? Может у кого список есть ? И что бы вы посоветовали юзать в дополнение к программе Олега Зайцева ? (Не надо отвечать антивирус  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Damien

ну этот хотя бы в список
Spyware Warrior: Rogue/Suspect Anti-Spyware Products & Web Sites
не входит...

----------


## Ego1st

IceSword, RkU, Gmer, RootRepeal, Dr.Shark может быть скоро будет=))
еще OSAM можно пользоваться как менеджером автозагрузки=)

----------


## Online Solutions

> Недавно наткнулся в сети на http://www.spywarecease.com, как оцените ?


Оценим очень четко: это обычный "поддельный" "антивирус" (fake-AV). Причем мы бы его даже отнесли не к rogue, а hoax. "Детектирует" все подряд во всем подряд (очень большое число malware среди *системных* файлов Windows, в том числе пытается удалить ядро Windows - жаль система этого делать не дает, в этом случае не было бы столь обширной рекламы этого продукта среди пользователей).

----------


## senyak

Еще весит 22 мбайта. Лучше такие анти-шманти вообще не ставить. Толку с них. Поставьте хороший антивирус и не думайте об этом

----------

